# Only pooping inside the house!



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle has got into the habit of only pooping in the house. He very rarely pees inside and if he does it is always when I am distracted by something like trying to cook the dinner and don't notice in time.

However, poops are a different story. He will go outside and pee almost straight away and then it is just too exciting out there and he forgets to poop. It doesn't matter how long we stay out for. Then he will come inside and promptly poop on the rug in the hallway! It's always about the same time each day but even going out just before these times isn't helping.

Any thoughts? He is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here's what I do. You have to wait. I think that was the lesson I learned is my timeframe and theirs were not the same. I mean I would sometimes wait for 30-45 min for my two to do their business because if I didn't what you described would happen. The other is to get him used to a leash and walk him around in the yard - that will get him to go. 
As for your house, you need to professionally clean the rug. And You have to be super vigilant for a while - when he sniffs, pick him up, take him outside, and wait for poop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We took all the rugs up as they are just more attractive for them to do their business on. I swear Maisie would squeeze a wee out even if she had just done one outside just to go on the rug. Maisie is only almost 13 weeks and we still have frequent accidents in the house but they are slowly getting fewer. You will eventually learn roughly what time puzzle will do a poo then you can keep a close eye on him around these times for sniffing and circling and get him out quickly. But it is still early days for us so I am sure you will get some more good advice from the experts which I will be reading with interest.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Lexi&Beemer - you know roughly what time he goes so you just need to stay outside until he has finished however long that takes. 

I used biological washing powder solution to clean up thoroughly any areas which had been soiled.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm with Lexi and Beemer's mom too - you have to wait - and wait some more... and work out what is normal for your pup. Inzi was always a wee and two poops, Kiki three wees and a poop. Dot - once we had her stomach sorted - one wee and one poop.
Funny how I can remember


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

It gets easier when you are able to go out for walks too as you don't feel that you're waiting...and waiting...and waiting because you're walking! 

I'd take the rugs up. Puppies love a rug and a doormat to pee and poop on from what I remember!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max used to do this, until I put him on the lead. Then it was walking up and down the garden, with an umbrella and wellies ( it rained a lot that Oct/Nov/Dec) . Eventually he would poop and we would be free to rush inside! By putting the lead on it seemed to concentrate his mind and he was able to focus on the job in hand rather than pouncing on leaves etc.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sophie is 7 months now and she has only pooped once in the house, our fault for not getting her out soon enough. She hates going out in the rain. We do not have a fenced area and always go out on a leash. I've always asked her to wee and poo while we are out and she goes! She is praised a lot and given treats. Friends are amazed she will poo on command. Sometimes she needs a little more walking around the yard before she will poo but I know when she will poo and when she will only wee as it depends on when she last ate and last had a poo.

It gets easier, really it does.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

He is only 10 weeks!!!! 
If it serves as consolation, Peanut did the same until she was 5 months old 
The advice you are given above couldn't be better, so I will not add any more. Only to say that he is a little one, so just be patient, it will be ok.


----------



## John Schafer (Jan 11, 2021)

I too am having issues with our Maizey. She is 16 weeks and dose not like going outside if it’s too windy, raining out, or the ground is too wet. She is getting spooked by the littlest sounds outside. She squatted inside took her out and refused to poop or pee for over 40mins to and hour. Brought her back in an with in mins she peed and pooped. I feel bad for her and part of me feels like I am failing her. Hopefully things turn around for us.


----------

